# Diseño de un relé de estado solido DC



## Hackeryar (Feb 12, 2007)

Amigos que tal como estan?, estoy necesitando ayuda para crear un relé de estado solido con elementos electronicos, pero quiero manejar como carga  un capacitor y pues el relé debe ser de DC, cómo podrian ayudarme o cómo podria hacer el montaje de un rele que sirva para esto?, yo estuve realizando muchos montajes con TRIACS, MOSFET, BJTs pues pero yo creo que mi problema es que realizo montajes de rele para AC , y al manejar DC no me sirve ¡¡ , que puedo hacer?? 
p.d le agradezco toda la ayuda que me puedan brindar para esto, tengo una fuente de 150 VDC y el capacitor el cual deseo controlar  es de 4700 uF a 250 Vdc, les voy a adjuntar una pequeña imagen para que entiendan que es lo que quiero hacer...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 12, 2007)

ojo no hay aislamiento galvanico entre la fuente y la carga
R1 Resistencia limitadora cuando el condensador esta descargado
C2 C3 guarda tension suficiente para gobernar los mosfets. debe haber un promedio >5V
D1 y D2 protegen la puesta del mosfet

Antes de activar los mosfets debes esperas 1 o 2 milisegundos para que se carge el condensador C2

Ojo cambia R3 y R6 de 5.6k a 22k y 1W si no me fallan los calculos


----------



## Hackeryar (Feb 14, 2007)

gracias por tu mensaje , la verdad me ha ayudado a despejar muchas dudas.


----------

